# Autoglym vinyl & rubber care problems



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

I used this the other day on a vauxhall corsa c and they have a fair bit of black trim on the bumpers etc.

Seemed to go on ok but looks quite patchy now 

i applied it with a microfibre and rubbed it in then buffed it off as per the instructions, did this twice too to try and make it better but still quite patchy

any ideas?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I use that on the inside of the car. 
I've just bought AG Bumper Care for the black trim on the exterior not used it yet.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I would use ag bumper care for exterior trim


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Is the area you are applying it to fully clean and dry?


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

yes, the car had just had a good wash/snowfoam etc and i scrubbed the trim during washing it


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

A.B said:


> I would use ag bumper care for exterior trim


^^+1^^:wave:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

I would go with the G-techniq range for trim care, it has to be the best on the market for restoring trim and will easily outlast anything else :thumb:


----------



## donkeyboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Exterior trim?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-all-season-dressing.html

Superb stuff.


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

AG bumper care is horrible stuff that doesn't last.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Jason 330ci said:


> AG bumper care is horrible stuff that doesn't last.


Do you have any?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A.B said:


> Do you have any?


Sounds like he may have done at one time. Why? do you want it


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Planet Man said:


> Sounds like he may have done at one time. Why? do you want it


:lol: No, but a ws&s would be very generous for youre No1 fan


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I just put some on the black plastics of a mini cooper so will see how long it lasts.


----------



## FasterThanSound (Nov 8, 2010)

there will be new product for the external trims reviewed shortly.
So far as we did pre-review, it looked pretty good.
Tested on the distance over 1000miles 50/50 with 4 times more expensive other external trim care product.
Just wait for the review team and see


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Best of Using CG New look trim gel for trims , or for a perm fix use Gtech C4


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

A.B said:


> Do you have any?


No sorry chucked it in the bin.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

New look trim gel and a heat gun


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Are you spraying it directly onto the panel or onto the cloth then onto the panel? 

I use this inside and outside of the car without any trouble but I spray directly onto a microfibre and wipe over. Don't find it streaky or the finish inconsistent.


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

I use AG Bumper on the bumpers/external trims on my 205 GTI and it looks great and lasts ages. You need to make sure the plastics are thoroughly clean first though.


----------

